# I've got a pet tiger....



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

.... i think

I looked out of my bedroom window this morning to see the snow melting in the garden and spotted a foot print.










which looked a fair bit bigger than my two's paws.. so i measured it.










Wils' paws are only 3 inches long


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

might be a bear?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i put bear at first, but i want a tiger so i changed it just incase somebody reads this thread and puts one in my garden


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

best take a baseball bat outside with you, lol, you might get munched.

pumas are prettier though, all black`n`shiny, i`ll have one of those.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

whatever it is, i hope it poos in somebody elses garden... it's going to be bad enough cleaning up after my two when the snow melts.


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't be a cat print, you can see the claw marks, must be a bear.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

or a wolf!!!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I was near preston a few days ago. Could smell you from there Meko. Set my bear to track your scent and to shite in your garden. Hope you liked your present.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think i`ll take a small cat out and check your claw theory. whick one shall we freeze the googlies off?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you wanted it to come and kidnap me didn't you? but it got scared and ran away.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i am actually a bit confused to what it is. At first i thought it's probably Wils and it's just a bigger print because of the snow and her paw expands when she's putting weight on it. But the back pad is 3inches long compared to 1inch on Wils' paw, and that's a fair bit to expand.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Was you walking around outside in your monster feet slippers by any chance? :whistling2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> you wanted it to come and kidnap me didn't you? but it got scared and ran away.


Don't be silly. You're not a kid.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i have piggy slippers.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Don't be silly. You're not a kid.



i behave like one if that counts?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I think its a wolfs. Type in wolf prints and it does look like the one in your garden.

cats print









bear foot print









dogs









Wolf...


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> i behave like one if that counts?


Underage and still legal, Incy's dream :flrt:
Aww, there's a baby dove on our back garden fence :flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

'A wolf's footprint can be as large as 6 inches in diameter, and a regular dog is much smaller.'

From a website of tracking footprints..
​


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wish you`d posted the cat print earlier, babys all wet and soggy cause i had to check wether they left claw marks!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> wish you`d posted the cat print earlier, babys all wet and soggy cause i had to check wether they left claw marks!



Lol should of googled it like me, i dont have a cat so thought id google, well i think it is a wolf print anyhow, cats dont walk with claws out so i just thought it wouldnt be a cat print.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

Lover said:


> Lol should of googled it like me, i dont have a cat so thought id google, well i think it is a wolf print anyhow, cats dont walk with claws out so i just thought it wouldnt be a cat print.


i think cheeters do!! was it a cheeter in preston? did the footprints look like it was running away? (well any animal would out of preston!):lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

emmabee said:


> i think cheeters do!! was it a cheeter in preston? did the footprints look like it was running away? (well any animal would out of preston!):lol2:


Looks completely like different footprint to a cheetah.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

its ya ma in law mate, you know they are shape shifters :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pmsl , classic!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I beleive it was one of these


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it was the ex then... damn


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

good old beer goggles then, lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Meko said:


> it was the ex then... damn



At least you didn't have to buy her jewllery, especially silver!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> pumas are prettier though, all black`n`shiny, i`ll have one of those.


Never seen a black mountain lion.... they would indeed be pretty, though, if there was one  All the ones I've seen are beige.

Now, black leopards are gorgeous indeed.

Definitely a canine print, though, Meko... are you sure you haven't any dire wolves in your neighbourhood?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe t was the wolf pack that attacked Paris in the 1450's, there was speculation that there was something not quite right about them...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Definitely a canine print, though, Meko... are you sure you haven't any dire wolves in your neighbourhood?



Well.. This is where i live









The fields to the right are more farm than forest.


And this is the garden 









The foot prints are around where the circle is and facing towards the bin. behind the gate is the car park and behind that is a concrete factory so no fields.

the logical answer would be it's one of Wilo's footprints but i've never seen one so big (there's obviously a couple like this not just the one). 

Just taken this one from my bedroom window and circled the two prints.. So you can see how big they are from a distance










and cropped with one of my size 10 foot prints next to one


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Your cat's on steroids.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't have a cat


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

my gsd has big feet about 4inch u dont own a dog do u


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lorrainem said:


> my gsd has big feet about 4inch u dont own a dog do u


First post.



Meko said:


> .... i think
> 
> I looked out of my bedroom window this morning to see the snow melting in the garden and spotted a foot print.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

:gasp: i want it! hope it's a wolf :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It'll be her somehow but they're just far too big for her feet.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

DaveM said:


> Maybe t was the wolf pack that attacked Paris in the 1450's, there was speculation that there was something not quite right about them...


 
what the wolves or the french!!!!:lol2:




Meko said:


> It'll be her somehow but they're just far too big for her feet.
> 
> image


 
see it was a wolf after all!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I've told you, it was my bear wearing false footprints to throw you all off the true culprit.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> It'll be her somehow but they're just far too big for her feet.
> 
> image


wow...she's beautiful

our wolf footprint...yup...wolves in portsmouth :whistling2:










ok not really it's just her lol


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

It's probably a panda or a dinosaur or a chicken.

I'm surprised no one has been in here yet and posted a massive rant about how irresponsible it is to own a pet tiger and demand to see all your licenses and paperwork...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kat91 said:


> wow...she's beautiful
> 
> our wolf footprint...yup...wolves in portsmouth :whistling2:
> 
> ...



but how big is the print?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

could it be the dogs footprint and the thaw has melted the print making it larger than it should be ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Soulwax said:


> It's probably a panda or a dinosaur or a chicken.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has been in here yet and posted a massive rant about how irresponsible it is to own a pet tiger and demand to see all your licenses and paperwork...



The RSPCA have been round because there was no water bowl in the picture.....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

negri21 said:


> could it be the dogs footprint and the thaw has melted the print making it larger than it should be ?



that's what i did consider at first and the sensible solution; but it still seems too big for it to be that. It looks too paw like to be melted and as you can still see where the nails are it looks fairly fresh.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Fox ???????


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

tricky said:


> Fox ???????


It'd have to be a bloody big fox for its prints to be bigger than the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

one of my neighbours (houses on the left of the garden picture) took a shot of foxes playing in the snow outside his house, but he's got fields infront of his. I wouldn't think a fox had prints that big though


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> The RSPCA have been round because there was no water bowl in the picture.....


I imagine you were keeping a beardie in a shoebox on calci-sand with no heating or lighting or food, but it had a waterbowl so it's ok?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's correct. They said it could turn around ok so i've put it in a takeaway carton.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> that's correct. They said it could turn around ok so i've put it in a takeaway carton.


Excellent. You have attained the rank of "good keeper" by RSPCA standards, for what they class in their records as _Lizard lizard._

Send that photo to the Sun and tell them it's proof of big cats. Say you saw a flash of black fur and they'll print it.

*MAN LUCKY TO ESCAPE WITH LIFE AFTER BIG CAT ENCOUNTER*


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I've just realised you live in Preston, its nothing to worry about it will just be one of the local female population.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

haha, if i'd managed to get one back last night then i'd agree that it was her escaping but no such luck.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

swad1000 said:


> I've just realised you live in Preston, its nothing to worry about it will just be one of the local female population.


 
exactly what i was said to Ditta when i started to read the thread!:lol2:


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> Excellent. You have attained the rank of "good keeper" by RSPCA standards, for what they class in their records as _Lizard lizard._
> 
> Send that photo to the Sun and tell them it's proof of big cats. Say you saw a flash of black fur and they'll print it.
> 
> *MAN LUCKY TO ESCAPE WITH LIFE AFTER BIG CAT ENCOUNTER*


PMSL!!!vindaloo now spat out all over the floor!!:roll2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

oh no its migrated!!! ‘Beast’ paws in the snow? - Rossendale Free Press
:gasp:



:whistling2:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> but how big is the print?


I dunno I didn't run back inside to get a tape measurer out :whistling2::lol2:


negri21 said:


> could it be the dogs footprint and the thaw has melted the print making it larger than it should be ?


hmmm....could be...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe a large stray dog got in your garden:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, Preston has lots of fans I see! :lol2:

I reckon it was Father Christmas's new mode of transport! Aparently he has ditched his reindeers for hyaenas! :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Santa didn't visit me


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> Santa didn't visit me


Nooooo!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nooooo!!!! :gasp:


He probably did but the wolf ate him and the reindeer:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it scared him off


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> He probably did but the wolf ate him and the reindeer:whistling2:


Im sure Mek was visited by Santa! He is a good boy really!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

emmabee said:


> what the wolves or the french!!!!:lol2:


Both :lol2:


----------

